# Horse transporters in the New Forest



## Kizzy2004 (27 February 2013)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a horse transporter in the New Forest as I need to pick up my mare from her loan home and move her to a new yard.

I have tried those advertised on NFED with no response or used before and bad experience.

Thanks


----------



## Racergirl (27 February 2013)

Lynn Kelly Horse transport. http://www.kellyhorsetransport.co.uk/ you wont have a problem with her at all - shes great, turns up on time, charges reasonable rates, is incredibly patient and is all round amazing.


----------



## Gracie21 (28 February 2013)

Lynne is great


----------



## Sprout (28 February 2013)

Lynn is absolutely brilliant, a lovely lady and fantastic with the horses.


----------



## Kizzy2004 (28 February 2013)

Thanks guys i will call her


----------

